# awesome pvc bow holder



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

There are several threads on the DIY forum with photos of PVC projects and it amazes me at the variations in design. Mine is more simple than yours, but very functional and a bit smaller for ease of transport. Nice job....


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes i plan on making a simpler smaller one to that i can transport easyer but i shoot in my back yard 99 % of the time but i will be making a smaller one soon


----------



## kjhollars (Jun 8, 2012)

that is sweet iam making one today. but will have a miller 64 in the holder lol


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice! I might try to rig up something like that to put out on my 3D course.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Any one else ... got any sugestions.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tim1457 (Sep 25, 2011)

Add some rubberized pipe insulation in the drink holder to keep your drinks colder longer. Cool holder. Think I'll make one.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Ya thats a great idea with the insulation. Keep the ideas comming


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Any other ideas


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

........atta boy.........


----------



## skinnyreds (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd have made the pipes holding the arrows bigger in dia, easier to drop them into once they are retrieved. Good thoughts put in motion.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

I may still do that but it does easily hold a dozen arrows


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

Could you post a cut sheet of materials , cut lengths , and fittings used?


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Sure i cant do it now but ill do it tomorrow morning for ya. But im warning ya it aint cheap


----------



## forceten (Apr 22, 2012)

Spray paint it black (or whatever color you like). The paint will help keep the pvc in better shape - pvc and the sun don't get along. I do shooting targets made with pvc stands, and the ones that aren't painted get yellowed and brittle out in the sun month after month. The painted ones last much longer.

Could even do camo tape wrape or antyhing. Just cover the exposed pvc


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

mathewsz7x said:


> Sure i cant do it now but ill do it tomorrow morning for ya. But im warning ya it aint cheap


Thanks. It's PVC....it doesn't get any cheaper than that.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

mathewsz7x said:


> Any other ideas


Spray paint that bad boy. I use a can of dollar store black and it came out flat black, can cost $1.oo. Touch ups are cheap!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

7018rodburner said:


> Thanks. It's PVC....it doesn't get any cheaper than that.


Believe it or not, with the fittings it's not hard to put $25-35 bucks into one.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Ill be sure to spray paint it tomorrow to increase the lifespan


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

looks good,throw some paint on it and you should be set.does it want to tip or anything when theres just 1 bow on it?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe some decals?


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice Job.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

No it is very stable with just one bow.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

Parts list yet?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

that came out pretty nice,yeah black spray paint with some camo tape accenting it would look cool.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Just got done spray paintig it and sorry i havent posted parta yet ive ben real bussy i will be sure to do it this weekend


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## KYFarmer (Jun 15, 2012)

really neat,


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## west_tn_hunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Keep in mind that PVC doesn't hold paint very well at all. Especially if it's being moved around. 

If you do paint it there are a couple of things you can do to help the paint adhere better. 

#1. Take some Scotch Brite green scouring pads and scour the pipes and the fittings as best you can. This will strip away some of the outside finish. The green scouring pads work better than sandpaper IMO. The sandpaper has more of a tendency to gum up. 

#2. Dip a rag in acetone and wipe over the pipe and fittings. The acetone causes the PVC to be able to take up the paint a little better (although I had pretty good success without using the acetone) I suspect doing this would help however. 

#3. DO use a paint designed for plastic. The Krylon "fusion" spray paints for plastic work really well. 

#4. Color choice. I didn't have very good results with black paint. My experience with the black paint was that it seemed to take more paint to cover and it always seemed dirty looking. FYI - red seemed to cover very well and it resisted chipping and scratches better than black did too. 

That's my 2 cents worth. Also, I recommend, if it's a holder that you've going to be moving around much at all you might as well drill in some screws to hold your connections together. It doesn't take much moving around for the cement to loosen up. 

Okay. I'm done.


----------



## speedfreek297 (Oct 29, 2009)

That's fantastic! I am always amazed with the ideas on these pages. Simply amazing!


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*pvc holder*

I like your concept of hanging the bow,, only thing id suggest it put a coupler increase on the arrow holder and make it a 45 degree, easier in and out!


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

Thats a good idea thanks


----------



## ezee2404 (Sep 11, 2011)

we all know that you put that sprite in the cup holder for the pic:wink::beer:


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

cool design looks great! im gonna build one of these thanks for the idea


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

nice job:thumbs_up


----------



## Bjank (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the beer holder; that's insight!:darkbeer:


----------



## jasontrayal (Dec 11, 2009)

Now all you need is to add a sink and throne to it ! No more trips into the house for a bathroom break.


----------



## deertick (May 18, 2010)

killerloop said:


> I like your concept of hanging the bow,, only thing id suggest it put a coupler increase on the arrow holder and make it a 45 degree, easier in and out!


What size PVC is that, like lean design more bows...


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

deertick ... most ones like that are made of 2" pvc


----------



## Dozer7878 (Jan 1, 2011)

Any more word on parts list and dimensions?


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

deertick said:


> What size PVC is that, like lean design more bows...


think it was 2: or 1 1/2..


----------

